# Micromax Funbook problems



## Anand_Tux (Jun 1, 2012)

Hello friends, I have bought the funbook today but unfortunately it is not recognised whenever I connect to my pc. It also hangs when I connect my airtel 3G datacard, please help me friends


----------



## samudragupta (Jun 2, 2012)

i thought only tata usb dongle worked with the funbook as per the advertisement!!!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 2, 2012)

Anand_Tux said:


> Hello friends, I have bought the funbook today but unfortunately it is not recognised whenever I connect to my pc. It also hangs when I connect my airtel 3G datacard, please help me friends



Reset the tablet from setting to fixed the hang issue.
Download android driver and install from driver manager to recognize by your pc.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jun 2, 2012)

But how can I use my airtel 3G data card with the funbook, it just freezes when I connect it to my funbook.


----------



## Paylaram (Jun 2, 2012)

anand, I think you need to install custom ROM to use dongles other than tata.

the computer thing is easy, just install android drivers on your PC. the tutorial is there in first post of tenida's funbook thread.


----------



## ramadasan7 (Jun 5, 2012)

I have also bought a Micromax Funbook P300 a week back.  I already own a BSNL 3g USB dongle 7.2 Mbps which I want to use with the Micromax tab.  But it apears to be bundled with Tatadocomo usb dongle which when I tested it automatically got connected.

I am a retired person and also do not want to buy another dongle and want to make use of the existing BSNL dongle 7.2 Mbps.  Can somebody guide me as to how to do it.  I am also not a software geek and as such your systematic guidance will be of great help.

Addendum:  I bought a Micromax Pocket Wireless Router at Rs.2500 appx (including credit card charges and VAT) and am now getting the mobile broadband wirelessly.  But I would still like to use my USB dongle with the tablet directly.

I am sure, the members will appreciate my anxiety to use my already existing dongle instead of buying another one and adding to the plastic/electronic junk.

Thanx in advance.


----------



## jain.sachin2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I am facing a problem while playing videos on my funbook. when i try to forward a video, it does not happen. I am facing this problem only with large video clips, for example movies. But if i play a small clip, for ex. a song it works fine.

I downloaded MX Player as well but problem still persists.

Please advice if anyone knows solution to this problem.

Rgds,
Sachin


----------



## dhru4u (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,


I have funbook, which just now stuck on white screen, after boot logo its goes in white display. Any solution please reply.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 21, 2012)

dhru4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have funbook, which just now stuck on white screen, after boot logo its goes in white display. Any solution please reply.



Boot into Recovery menu(shut down ur funbook, press option key and power key together) and choose Wipe data / Wipe Cache.. It should solve ur problem


----------



## mayank02 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi ...i have recently purchased micromax funbook and have BSNL WIFI but there is a *Wifi problem* : *whenever i try to connect my bsnl wifi with micromax funbook it shows my wireless router as by the name "DEFAULT" and shows connected...it does not ask for user name or password..browsers also shows internet is not connected...
but wifi works fine on my laptop*...what to do?plz reply..


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

techiemaharaj said:


> Boot into Recovery menu(shut down ur funbook, press option key and power key together) and choose Wipe data / Wipe Cache.. It should solve ur problem


From their posts it seems none of them have CWM installed. Best they can do is a factory reset.


----------



## Dhirajthefreak (Jul 21, 2012)

dhru4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have funbook, which just now stuck on white screen, after boot logo its goes in white display. Any solution please reply.



If nothing works...flash with livesuit.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jul 22, 2012)

tkin said:


> From their posts it seems none of them have CWM installed. Best they can do is a factory reset.



Yeah..realized that now..



mayank02 said:


> Hi ...i have recently purchased micromax funbook and have BSNL WIFI but there is a *Wifi problem* : *whenever i try to connect my bsnl wifi with micromax funbook it shows my wireless router as by the name "DEFAULT" and shows connected...it does not ask for user name or password..browsers also shows internet is not connected...
> but wifi works fine on my laptop*...what to do?plz reply..



It seems that, MAC filtering is active as u say that u are able to access net via laptop and not fb.
Open ur modem / router's configuration page (type 192.168.1.1 in browser and admin as username and password)
Check if MAC access is enabled. If yes, disabling it might solve ur problem...


----------



## tkin (Jul 22, 2012)

mayank02 said:


> Hi ...i have recently purchased micromax funbook and have BSNL WIFI but there is a *Wifi problem* : *whenever i try to connect my bsnl wifi with micromax funbook it shows my wireless router as by the name "DEFAULT" and shows connected...it does not ask for user name or password..browsers also shows internet is not connected...
> but wifi works fine on my laptop*...what to do?plz reply..


Check mac filtering and also make sure DHCP server is turned on.

Also change the name of the router(SSID) and try.


----------



## avinash_04 (Jul 23, 2012)

steps
1. Go to Settings–> Slect More–> then Mobile Networks
2. Enable Mobile network and also enable data while roaming.
3. With the given Extension card for connecting? the USB port connect your Reliance.
4. Click on? the Mobile networks, in that you can see “TATA” with the dial number #777.
5. Click that, it will go inside that option,
6. Then Scroll to the user name and password section.
7. Select and enter your user name and password of your respective data card number (ie.? MDN Number)
8. Then save and start


----------



## aAdirulz (Jul 28, 2012)

Guys help me i took the Funbook from my friend and i was installing some apps from the google play store after some (15min) when i tried to make the screen on it did not so i used the reset option at last but after that only micromax thumb logo comes and stay that way. i kept it that way till the morning and the battery died. and when i plug in the charger it shows the same thumb logo
m very upset as it was of my friend so ny1 facing yhe problem plz help

Guys help me i took the Funbook from my friend and i was installing some apps from the google play store after some (15min) when i tried to make the screen on it did not so i used the reset option at last but after that only micromax thumb logo comes and stay that way. i kept it that way till the morning and the battery died. and when i plug in the charger it shows the same thumb logo
m very upset as it was of my friend so ny1 facing yhe problem plz help


----------



## satswid (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I am facing a weird problem with my funbook.
Audio output is coming from both speakers and headphones. Tried factory reset using settings->backup n reset. But the problem still exists. pls help


----------



## rganesh2020 (Aug 18, 2012)

Dhirajthefreak said:


> If nothing works...flash with livesuit.



i have purchase micromax funbook pro a day ago now when i switch it on only the logo is appearing and no further processing is happening any resolution for this. How to proceed further.


----------



## techlover (Aug 20, 2012)

rganesh2020 said:


> i have purchase micromax funbook pro a day ago now when i switch it on only the logo is appearing and no further processing is happening any resolution for this. How to proceed further.



umm that is the case with Funbook pro? ...omg problems have started coming with even Funbook pro 

well not sure but try a hard reset your funbook


----------



## AdityaR (Oct 26, 2012)

dhru4u said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have funbook, which just now stuck on white screen, after boot logo its goes in white display. Any solution please reply.



HEy, Even I have the same problem dude with my funbook pro.


----------

